# Orrery



## Kactiguy (Jan 23, 2008)

I came across this video this morning. It's not an engine, but it could be hooked up to one. Besides, it has gears and machining and stuff.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w56smGCCiKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w56smGCCiKI[/ame]
[youtube=425,350]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w56smGCCiKI[/youtube]


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jan 23, 2008)

So that is how it works! And all this time I have been thinking the planets were just suspended in space and floating around.
   Birk

By the way, pouring that brass looked a little sloppy and dangerous to me. He must have got his training as a Bar Tender. Oh, well. I guess it works for him.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats a nice peice.

I wish I could get paid to make cool stuff.

Here is more info on it.

http://www.eugenesargent.com/orrery.htm


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 23, 2008)

I am dying to make an Orrery. I really want one.

Eric

Thanks for that link, Mike... Thats a good one. I have a bunch somewhere... as soon as I find them I will post them.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.orrerymaker.com/
is one.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 23, 2008)

tattoomike68  said:
			
		

> http://www.orrerymaker.com/
> is one.



Yeah thats the guy. His work is amazing.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 23, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term "planetary gears"  ;D

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool!

I've been working on an orrery design off and on for some time that's inspired by the Antikythera Mechanism the Ancients built. Here are a couple of drawings:







A schematic of the gear ratios required.






The planets...






Base plate...

This one will wait until I get really good with CNC!

More on my web site if you want details: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCOrreryNotes.html

Best,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I forgot you had that info on your site.

Eric


----------

